# DTMS?



## angi1970 (14 Oktober 2011)

So. ich brauch mal Eure Hilfe. Seit Wochen werde ich mit einer Telefonnr. regelrecht bombardiert. Ich hab nur einmal abgehoben, da kam nix. Nun habe ich die Polizei eingeschaltet, die sagt mir, es wäre die Firma DTMS aus Mainz. Im Internet lese ich nur von Betrug hinsichtlich DTMS. Was kann ich da also tun? Die Telekom hat auf Nachfragen keine Ahnung davon.  Danke schon einmal!


----------



## Reducal (14 Oktober 2011)

angi1970 schrieb:


> ... die Polizei eingeschaltet, die sagt mir, es wäre die Firma DTMS aus Mainz.


Das ist so sicher nicht richtig, denn es ist wahrscheinlich allenfalls eine Nummer der DTMS, die ein Kunde von denen nutzt. Es kann aber auch sein, dass dich eine ganz andere Nummer anruft, als jene, die dein Display dir anzeigt.


angi1970 schrieb:


> Im Internet lese ich nur von Betrug hinsichtlich DTMS.


DTMS ist zwar nicht gerade ein Mädchenpesnionat aber dass die Betrüger sein sollen, wäre neu. Glaube nicht alles, was im Internet steht, vor allem nicht die Halb- und Unwahrheiten.


angi1970 schrieb:


> Seit Wochen werde ich mit einer Telefonnr. regelrecht bombardiert.


Dann ist das ein Fall für deinen Provider und du hast evtl. Anspruch auf Unterlassung gegen den Störer.


angi1970 schrieb:


> ... habe ich die Polizei eingeschaltet


Was heißt eingeschaltet? Normaler Weise ist das kein Fall für die Polizei.


----------



## angi1970 (14 Oktober 2011)

Eben, deswegen hoffe ich hier ja auf Hilfe. Die Telekom kann angeblich gegen diesen Störer nichts machen und gab mir den Tip, zur Polizei zu gehen und Anzeige zu erstatten. Was mache ich denn nun?


----------



## Reducal (15 Oktober 2011)

Der Tipp der Telekom verdeutlicht deren Hilflosigkeit. Bei der Polizei ist das aber noch schlimmer! Du kannst natürlich selbst bei der T-Com eine Fangschaltung beauftragen, die Kosten dafür musst du aber selbst tragen. Über diese Dokumentation lässt sich zumindest feststellen was/wer dich anruft und man könnte u. a. auch mit Filtern (kosmetisch) diese Belästigung abstellen. Die Polizei kann das auch veranlassen aber nur über einen richterlichen Beschluss. Hierzu braucht es aber eine Straftat und die vermag ich erst einmal nicht zu erkennen.

Was hast du denn für eine Telefonanlage? Telefonierst du klassisch nur mit einem Apparat, hast du ISDN oder nutzt du VoIP? Verwendest du so was wie eine FRITZ-Box? Womöglich wirst du wohl einen Rufnummernwechsel in Anspruch nehmen müssen, wenn sich das Problem nicht zeitnah von selbst erübrigt.
Hast du einen Anrufbeantworter? Den könnt man z. B. mal für ein paar Tage so einstellen, dass der den Anruf sofort entgegen nimmt und aufzeichnet. Evtl. war das eine Maschine, die dir nix gesagt hatte und die wiederum will nur einmal ihren Nix-Spruch loswerden und ruft deshalb andauernd an. Ist die Nix-Nachricht überbracht (also das Datenpaket abgegeben), dann könnte es sein, dass der Spuk vorbei ist (stell dir z. B. ein Fax vor).


----------



## gast123456456456 (14 August 2012)

gott, was seid ihr hilfreich. bedauernswert


----------



## Heiko (14 August 2012)

gast123456456456 schrieb:


> gott, was seid ihr hilfreich. bedauernswert


Was hattest Du Dir denn vorgestellt?
Jemanden, der zu Dir nach Hause kommt, das Problem löst und dabei noch Staub saugt und die Küche wischt?


----------



## Reducal (15 August 2012)

gast123456456456 schrieb:


> gott, was seid ihr hilfreich.


Wieso sprichst du mit ihm in der dritten Person? Freilich ist er hilfreich, man muss nur daran glauben!

Angie1970 als Fragesteller hat sich nicht wieder gemeldet also ist auch unser Engagement hier beendet. Lies dir noch mal mein Posting zuvor durch - für den einen oder anderen interessierten Leser ist da womöglich schon hilfreiches Material drin, auch wenn ich mit Gott nichts gemein habe.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 August 2012)

_Ich habe auch nichts gemein mit Gott, auch wenn dieser seit Jahrtausenden durch vermeintlich für ihn sprechende Personen das Gegenteil behaupten lässt ("Abbild Gottes", Gott bewahre! Gott und ich? Wir sind uns eher selten einig...). Eigentlich will ich auch nichts mit ihm am Hut haben. Das ist aber schwierig, manchmal, selbst wenn man eigentlich nichts damit im Sinn haben will.(*)_
Haarspalterische Grüße
aka


(*): Interessant... In meinem Link steht als Beispielsatz: "Was fehlt einem Menschen, der mit Gott und Religion nichts im Sinn hat?". Dieser Satz steht auf sehr vielen Redewendungsseiten. Das Original steht hier:
http://www.downloads.bistum-hildesheim.de/20/1945/1/77548303887724098204.pdf

unkommentiert zitiert, da mir die Galle überläuft anlässlich der Arroganz mancher Gottgläubiger:
aus "Dankschreiben von Pfarrer B*** anl. seines 50jährigen Priesterjubiläums"



> Daraus ergaben sich eine Reihe Fragen: Welche Geistes- und Bewusstseinverfassung müssen die Menschen haben, um ein Verhältnis zu Gott zu ergreifen? Und in die Gegenrichtung gefragt: Was fehlt einem Menschen, der mit Gott und Religion nichts im Sinn hat? Die erste Frage führt ins unwegsame Gelände der christlichen Anthropologie. Auf die zweite Frage habe ich nur einmal eine Antwort von einem Theologieprofessor bekommen: Es fehlt die Hoffung.


Gut, das kann man ins offtopic verschieben. Aber ich musste das unbedingt zitieren. Gott = Hoffnung, also ohne Gott keine Hoffnung? Eine ähnlich obstruse Logik ist: "Kapitalismus ist besser als Kommunismus, das sieht man daran, dass der Kommunismus untergegeangen ist". Ich respektiere und schätze Menschen, *die Gutes tun, um (ihrem) Gott zu gefallen.* Aber ich schätze diejenigen höher ein, *die Gutes tun, weil sie Gutes tun wollen. *Natürlich gibt es das auch in Kombination.

disclaimer:
Dieser Beitrag ist sarkastisch, im Sinne von _provozierend_ und etwas ironisch, im Sinne von _nicht so gemeint, wie gesagt._In meinem nächsten Leben werde ich ein philosophisches Forum zu Glaubensfragen betreiben!


----------

